# Prayers, Positive Thoughts, Whatever



## Burl Source (Jul 31, 2013)

I am afraid that my boss is being killed by doctors.
He is 80+ years old.
A few months back he had gone to the hospital to see what they could do about his aches and pains.
One doctor suggested back surgery. I did my best to talk my boss (Harvey) out of getting surgery. I am biased because I had back surgery several years back that did not turn out well.
Another specialist talked him into some sort of injections.
Immediately following the injections Harvey started going down hill fast.
He seemed to age 10 years in a matter of weeks.
When he went to the hospital about his reaction to the injections they conducted a bunch of tests but no answers about what was happening.
Last week he started shaking uncontrollably and had to go to the hospital in an ambulance.
They kept him overnight and released him saying he had a fever.
Yesterday they had to call the ambulance again.
This time he got an ER doctor that was competent.
Harvey has pneumonia. 

I know I am not being fair to the other Doctors but I feel like their incompetence almost killed my boss.
Your prayers, positive thoughts and concern are very much appreciated.
Harvey has treated me like family since I came here several years ago and I don't want to lose him.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 31, 2013)

Good luck Mark, I hope he pulls through! Sounds like a great guy.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 31, 2013)

I trust doctors less than lawyers, which is saying something. Deeply felt prayers, positive thoughts and concern are one the way from Boise.


----------



## HHH Knives (Jul 31, 2013)

Prayers sent for Harvey and family.


----------



## cheflarge (Jul 31, 2013)

Prayers and positive thoughts! God bless.


----------



## 77kath (Jul 31, 2013)

Best. Pneumonia is no breeze, but at least they know what it is.


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 31, 2013)

yeah a few of the drs. I've had recently killed me twice last year. competency is hard to find. prayers going that way.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 31, 2013)

Prayers and well wishes for him, you and the family.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your and Harvey's troubles.There's nothing worse than getting caught on the medical merry go round (cept it ain't too merry). Hopefully he'll get some good care and pull out of the tail spin. Good thoughts and wishes sent.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 31, 2013)

Best thoughts to you and your Boss Mark


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 31, 2013)

damn..good luck Harvey!!


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 31, 2013)

We are pulling for Harvey! Stay strong!


----------



## mhlee (Jul 31, 2013)

Positive healing thoughts to Harvey.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 31, 2013)

Mark, Harvey will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 31, 2013)

That sucks. I hope to hear that Harvey is on the mend soon.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 31, 2013)

Best wishes! 

Stefan


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank You for the kind words everyone.
I know I am not being fair to the doctors.
Most have good intentions and do a great job.
It takes a special sort of person to become a doctor and dedicate their lives to helping others.
So my apologies for the stereotyping and unfair blame.

I am just shocked by Harvey's sudden downturn.
3 months ago I would have bet he would live past 100.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jul 31, 2013)

You have my thoughts...


----------



## Don Nguyen (Aug 1, 2013)

Best wishes Mark. I hope things work out with the doctors!


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 1, 2013)

Best wishes.


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 8, 2013)

Harvey passed away yesterday.
Somehow the doctors were unable to diagnose that he had pneumonia until it was too late to save him.


----------



## toddnmd (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. That's really sad.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 8, 2013)

So sorry to hear that, sorry about your losing a friend, Mark. And as much as I trust that most physicians really do what they can, it also makes me angry after just reading again this morning how much more expensive health services are in the US compared to anywhere else in the world - and for no appearent reason.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 8, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your friend and boss Mark.


----------



## chefwatson (Aug 8, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss, Mark.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh that's terrible news. I'm so sorry for your loss Mark.


----------



## Twistington (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Mark.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 8, 2013)

What a horrible tragedy. Our thoughts are with you and the rest of the Burl family.


----------



## mhlee (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh, no. 

I am so sorry, Mark. I was so saddened to read this. Every time I saw pictures of where you work, I always thought to myself how unique a person your boss, Harvey, must be because of how unique that place is.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear this news, Mark. My condolences to you, and to Harvey's family.


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 8, 2013)

Very sad... Sorry to hear it Mark


----------



## clayton (Aug 8, 2013)

Prayers sent. All to best to him you and your families.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 8, 2013)

Harvey definitely must've been a cool dude...sorry for your loss brother.


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 8, 2013)

So sorry. Life is so short and precious. Make the most of every moment.


----------



## Dream Burls (Aug 8, 2013)

Mark, I'm so sorry for your loss. Harvey must have been a great guy to have a place like that and friend like you.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 8, 2013)

Really sorry to hear this.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Aug 8, 2013)

Mark, I'm sorry for your loss. Its never easy loosing someone you know well. Your in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cclin (Aug 8, 2013)

All the best wishes for Harvey


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 8, 2013)

How sad.

Sorry for your loss, Mark.


----------



## turbochef422 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## tk59 (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm sorry, Mark.


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm very sorry, Mark.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. Your boss sounds more like a good friend. 

My wife was misdiagnosed with tennis elbow then bursitis of the shoulder. For 4 months we dealt with the pain, treatment co pays etc. Finally we said enough and got a third opinion who did a proper mri and found out she had 2 extremely herniated disks in her neck which were crushing her nerves causing the extreme pain and numbness in her arm and needed a double microdiscectomy plus fusion. If we had waited any longer, permanent damage would have occurred. When we confronted the original doctors with this all they said was, "Well, you could still have a little bursitis/tennis elbow as well." Could, still, have, a little. I swear to you these are the exact words the "Doctor" used. Guess he had to claim something in order to avoid a malpractice suit.


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 9, 2013)

condolences to you and Harvey's family.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 9, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your loss Mark. My deepest sympathies to you, your family, friends and co-workers.


----------



## 77kath (Aug 9, 2013)

So sad for you.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 9, 2013)

Crap...I'm really sorry to read this, Mark. I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2013)

So sorry for the loss to you and Harvey's family. I've always enjoyed the pics you post of the workshop, he must have been a very interesting man and a pleasure to know.


----------

